# Targa Tasmania Skoda Octavia Wagon



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

I took a few pics of the Targa Tasmania Skoda at Solitaire this morning. Looks great!! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant and stunning car!


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these pics.

Skoda has very good looking cars now, they made the right move by letting VW in and help with the design and manufacture new cars.

Poland did not make the same move and instead allowed DEAWOO to enter their market:screwy:


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

The next year it raced in the colours of the new AFL team, the Sydney Giants, which are sponsored by Skoda.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wahidovic (Oct 17, 2018)

Skoda has gorgeous autos now, they made the correct move by giving VW access and help with the structure and fabricate new vehicles. 
Tubemate Videoder Snaptube
Poland did not make a similar move and rather enabled DEAWOO to enter their market


----------



## gillbert (May 12, 2020)

*apps*

Nice to see this post here.


----------



## gillbert (May 12, 2020)

*apps*

I like the post which you shared here


----------



## gillbert (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this to us


----------



## gillbert (May 12, 2020)

*apps*

KEEP SHAring the new things like this


----------



## gillbert (May 12, 2020)

Genbrain is a nootropic brain health supplement that claims to provide a slew of mental benefits, including increased focus, attention, and working memory. You can Buy Genbrain Now here.


----------

